
Performance comparison of Go, C++ and Java for biological sequencing tool [pdf] - ngaut
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2019/02/22/558056.full.pdf
======
eesmith
I can't judge the science behind what's going on.

I'm surprised to see the run-time performance (gc aside) between the three
languages as being so similar. I expected faster from C++, though that might
just be because my experience with C++ vs. Java is out of date.

I would like to have seen mention of profiling to show where the hotspot(s)
are, if there are such, in the different implementations.

Nevertheless, the substitution of different allocation methods (Table 1 shows
17 minutes run-time for the default C++ allocator and 10.4 minutes for
jemalloc) shows that memory allocation is an important issue.

I do have a peeve to raise:

> Go needs on average 7 mins 56.152 secs with a standard deviation of 8.571
> secs ...

A standard deviation of 8.6 seconds means the precision of "7 mins 56.152
secs" is meaningless.

~~~
igouy
See reddit discussion

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/avsfc6/perform...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/avsfc6/performance_comparison_of_go_c_and_java_for/ehhrwrz/)

------
igouy
Previously on HN

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19272011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19272011)

